# number



## guitargirl814 (Feb 28, 2005)

well... ive never owned pigeons before but i was thinking of getting some... i researched alot about them and stuff but i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for starters,
i was thinking of getting homing pigeons and i was wondering how many would be good to start with... we were thinking two... is that a good number??

thanks, Katie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*One pigeon or two?*

Hi Katie, Welcome to Pigeon~Talk.It is great to see young people such as yourself interested in animals and pigeons in particular. I would suggest getting one for starters.Once you acquire the skill to handle one, then I am sure you can "take off " from there. If two is a good number for you and your family, discuss it and maybe take a vote? We have one spoiled pet feral pigeon and sometimes he is a handful, but that is probably my fault! Enjoy your pigeon(s) when you get him and/or her.You will find the experience very enriching.Got to go, Tooter is getting hungry!


----------



## guitargirl814 (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks, 
We were thinking of getting two because me and my sister we both going to take care of them (with our parents)


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

TAKE GOOD CARE OF YOUR PIGEON(S)


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

guitargirl814 said:


> well... ive never owned pigeons before but i was thinking of getting some... i researched alot about them and stuff but i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for starters,
> i was thinking of getting homing pigeons and i was wondering how many would be good to start with... we were thinking two... is that a good number??
> 
> thanks, Katie


*I think you should start will a little of pairs and then go higher start with 3 pairs and it depends how big the coop is*


----------

